# Ability to make multiple reservations



## IslaTurbine (Jul 27, 2013)

I recently discovered the timeshare world and was leaning towards purchasing a resale thru HGVC. I'm now leaning towards DVC and have one question I can't seem to find the answer to.

My family (of 11) is planning a trip to Disney World in 2014 during the Choice points season. I don't think we would all do well in big villa so I'm leaning towards 2 studios and 1 one-bedroom. Considering I have enough points to cover this, how easy is it to secure 3 separate rooms at the same resort location? I assume it is easy but thought I should check. I most likely will only be able to make the reservations using the 7-month advance window.

Also, if a resale has a use year of August, does that mean the 2013 use year STARTS or ENDS in August 2013?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 27, 2013)

IslaTurbine said:


> I recently discovered the timeshare world and was leaning towards purchasing a resale thru HGVC. I'm now leaning towards DVC and have one question I can't seem to find the answer to.
> 
> My family (of 11) is planning a trip to Disney World in 2014 during the Choice points season. I don't think we would all do well in big villa so I'm leaning towards 2 studios and 1 one-bedroom. Considering I have enough points to cover this, how easy is it to secure 3 separate rooms at the same resort location? I assume it is easy but thought I should check. I most likely will only be able to make the reservations using the 7-month advance window.
> 
> ...



If you're buying where you want to stay - it should be very easy at 11 months.  At 7 months, it depends on the season.  For certain room types and resorts October - December, it might be very tough.

2 studios and a 1BR - vs a Grand Villa?

Also, what owners normally do is book at your home resort at 11 months, and then try and rebook at 7 months where you really want.  At least you are already booked somewhere and have a fallback.  Use the waitlist for those you can't/don't get.

If you have an August UY, you can use your 2013 points for reservations for August 1, 2013 to July 31, 2014


----------



## IslaTurbine (Jul 27, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> If you're buying where you want to stay - it should be very easy at 11 months.  At 7 months, it depends on the season.  For certain room types and resorts October - December, it might be very tough.
> 
> 2 studios and a 1BR - vs a Grand Villa?
> 
> ...



Very helpful.

Thanks Marie


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jul 27, 2013)

If you have not yet bought, you might look into worldmark.  I think it has very good trading power and is good for getting into difficult places.

Mike
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## littlestar (Jul 28, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind, a room assigner when you check into a DVC resort will _*try *_to keep you close together if you request that but there's no guarantee with three separate units.  So if that's important, I would keep that in mind with booking multiple units.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 28, 2013)

Wyndham (Club Wyndham Plus or Access), on the other hand, has a ton of resorts on the east coast. For instance, if you wanted to go to Walt Disney World, you could buy 400000 points for less than $4000 at any Wyndham resort. Let's say you want to go to WDW in August. In October, reserve a 1-bedroom and a 2-bedroom suite for 390000 points, or a 3-bedroom suite for 308000, at Wyndham Bonnet Creek. Mathematically, 400000 points is around $2020 per year MFs. Wyndham MFs and purchase price (resale) are both less than Disney Vacation Club (DVC), and they will get you suites in more locations than DVC.

TS


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 28, 2013)

You can save points if you do a 2BR + 1 Studio vs a 1BR + 2 Studios.
This would also increase the probability of being placed closer to each other.

The 3BR are more expensive than the 2BR + Studio, but you would be all together.

I love my DVC and would recommend it to anyone.  

JP


----------



## IslaTurbine (Jul 29, 2013)

Mike&Edie said:


> If you have not yet bought, you might look into worldmark.  I think it has very good trading power and is good for getting into difficult places.
> 
> Mike
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com



Is there anywhere I can see what types of resorts are available in RCI? 




JPrisco said:


> You can save points if you do a 2BR + 1 Studio vs a 1BR + 2 Studios.
> This would also increase the probability of being placed closer to each other.
> 
> The 3BR are more expensive than the 2BR + Studio, but you would be all together.
> ...



Yup, that does make more sense.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 30, 2013)

The problem.with trading into Dvc is that you may not get all.the rooms you need for11 people when you need it.

I think rci.com has a resort directory.


----------

